# sprained ankle



## elfess petal (Aug 27, 2010)

well hello everyone this is my first time posting, so im sorry if i make any mistakes. 2 days ago i went out to bring a goat in thats on a special weight gain diet after being severely anemic for the night to keep her warm, when i noticed that one of my male goats was limping. i brought him in an felt the leg up an down, he had no problem letting me touch his leg an didnt seem like he was in any pain. he was so calm that he let me trim the hooves to make sure nothing was wrong with em, was just a lil swelling in the ankle an still is. its hardly noticable. he puts some weight on the leg but not much an when he walks he uses the tip of his hooves to walk on. overall he's in really good spirits but limping bad. eating normaly an going to the bathroom normaly. ive got him inside so i can watch him, i havent felt he's in pain so i havent gave him any aspirin or a banamien shot, i have lightly wrapped the lower part of his leg for a lil support but he chaffes at having it wraped. what im trying to get to is there anything else i should be doing for him?

i hate to add to his troubles or make him in anyway hurt. the poor guy has already had surgery for uc, a few years ago an almost lost him from it but pulled him through with round the clock care.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

It sounds like you're doing all you can. I'd give him a shot of banamine not so much for the pain as for the swelling. He may have stepped in a hole or something. We get that once in a while and it always resolves in a few days. I usually wrap with vetwrap for support.


----------



## elfess petal (Aug 27, 2010)

id prefer to stay away from banamine as much as i can with him seems to shut his stomach down more often than not. there was no swelling this morning. but i went ahead an did a warm compress an a cold one. he's still not putting much weight on it. he's really chaffing to go outside with the other goats. he so active an frisky, i just know he'd go pick a fight with someone an get that foot caught in someones horns an make everything worse.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It sounds like you're doing all you can. I'd give him a shot of banamine not so much for the pain as for the swelling. He may have stepped in a hole or something. We get that once in a while and it always resolves in a few days. I usually wrap with vetwrap for support.


 I agree...I would do the same.... :thumb:



> id prefer to stay away from banamine as much as i can with him seems to shut his stomach down more often than not


May I ask...did you use Banamine in the past with him and have stomach issues..?....I have been using it for years with no problems.... It is usually used every 36 hours no more than that...unless instructed by a vet....

Sorry your little guy was injured....it will take some time to heal....and it is wise on your part... to keep him from playing....as he can injure it further..... :hug:


----------



## elfess petal (Aug 27, 2010)

yes he's had it before he spent 2 months in an animal clinic for uc he had like 3 operations in that time to pull stones out. they gave him banamine while he was there an it would shut his stomach down so they would have to pull stuff out of a cow they had on site to kick start his stomach. they didnt just do this once it was multiple times. he is better today. putting alot more weight on his foot. so im not as worried about him. now im dealing with one of my horses with the same problem. so frusterating my vet for the horses went out of practice so now im scrambling to find a new one. have no bute on hand to give him. he's hurt his front foot that he had a hoof extraction done on(years ago). i havent seen any sores so i dont think its an infection an the horse shoer was out fairly resint so id think he would have noticed if something was wrong. left with the only option he stepped in a hole an hurt his foot. he puts some weight on it but not alot.mostly just lets the leg rest. has a fair amount of swelling going on. ugh vet should have sent out a notice.


----------

